# Favorite tree stand type or brand?



## 7x57

Since going to crossbow years back, I've been out of a ground blind. Considering a return to vertical this fall in more ways than one.
My old faves were the fold flat Loc on for mobility and the API grandstand for comfort

Never did go for climbers, though they seem more popular today.


----------



## Martian

this last year , I tried saddle hunting, it is very cool


----------



## old graybeard

Since all my stands are on my own property I like ladder stands and tripods. I have several different makes but Muddy's are very well-made and comfortable.


----------



## fishdip

i use an API climber, mobile & very comfortable.And i also use Muddy ladder stands.


----------



## 12970

Ladder Stands, have 3, 2 are Big Dog 1 - 2 person, the other 1 person and one is not made anymore Strongbuilt. I like ones that have a large standing platform as I like to get in position when making the shot and small platforms you have to watch where you are moving your feet taking you eyes off the deer / target. I also use "Slumper Seat" Seat Cushions and arm pads.
They (Big Dog) were once sold at Menards. Not many trees that a Climber works on on my property and hate cutting limbs as well. With 3 Stands I can move around enough if I care to.
Newaygo1


----------



## Biggbear

I'm partial to Rivers Edge, but they have been tough to find. I hear alot of good things about Muddy. I only hunt from ladder stands. If money was no object I would look at Family Traditions or Millenium.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

Summit

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## YAKFish#1

fishdip said:


> i use an API climber, mobile & very comfortable.And i also use Muddy ladder stands.


second for API...Grand slam and Grand slam bow hunter


----------



## Decker

Xop hang on for comfort and are light but saddle hunting is also comfortable and opens a lot of options. I do own quite bit more stands - summit, rivers edge, field and stream, big dogs, and hawk. 

Field and streams hang on and double wide are comfortable but are on the heavier side
Summit climber is heavy as well
Rivers edge hang on is not bad but not comfortable 
Big dogs Ladder stand is just cheap
Hawk hang on is very comfortable plush seat but again heavy.


----------



## usedtobeayooper

On my property or other private where it can stay once it's set.... then I prefer ladder stands as long as I add another section to get to 20'. Just feel like 15' isn't high enough. As for brand, I just stock up on cheap ones at the end of the season at Menards or similar. Can buy a ton of them for cheap and they seem to hold up well.

On public, or if I'm moving around, I take my lone wolf climber. Not sure if their quality has improved or diminished in recent years, since I bought mine about 15 years ago, but it's been bullet proof and have had no need or desire to replace or upgrade.


----------



## MossyHorns

Decker said:


> Xop hang on for comfort and are light but saddle hunting is also comfortable and opens a lot of options. I do own quite bit more stands - summit, rivers edge, field and stream, big dogs, and hawk.
> 
> Field and streams hang on and double wide are comfortable but are on the heavier side
> Summit climber is heavy as well
> Rivers edge hang on is not bad but not comfortable
> Big dogs Ladder stand is just cheap
> Hawk hang on is very comfortable plush seat but again heavy.


My Summit climber weights less than 20 lbs, which includes my bow holder and self retracting bow hoist. Can't get much lighter than that.


----------



## Decker

MossyHorns said:


> My Summit climber weights less than 20 lbs, which includes my bow holder and self retracting bow hoist. Can't get much lighter than that.


Xop weights in at 10lbs my retractable bow clip few ounces 
If I go saddle I wear it in and that may be a few pounds at most 5 with ropes and all 

sticks weigh right around 2.3-.5 lbs a pieces I carry 3 usually with a aider 

So I may come in at about 17 lbs at most with a Hang on 

what summit climber you have? I haven’t seen one that light


----------



## 7x57

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Summit
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I never owned one, but always looked a quality stand.


----------



## 7x57

Martian said:


> this last year , I tried saddle hunting, it is very cool


 Saddles look to be popular, not for me at this stage of age


----------



## Decker

7x57 said:


> I never owned one, but always looked a quality stand.


Not disputing the quality of them. They are nice. Just putting my 2cents in that I thought they were heavy compared to other brands.


----------



## Martin Looker

My favorite tree stand is a bare spot of dirt at the base of a good sized tree that I can lean against. I know it's really old school but at 74 I am kind of old too.


----------



## bwlacy

If you don't have to move them around I have a couple Field of Stream stands that I really like. They have a large platform, foot rest, and I really like the seat and adjustable platform. They are heavy!

I have a Hawk Helium that is really light and nice. Large platform and a great seat.

I have several old Gorilla that I like
Rivers Edge are ok, don't like the seat.
Hunter View about the same as Rivers Edge
Lone Wolf hang on I like, but expensive.

Really depends on your needs. If you can hang it and leave it I wouldn't hesitate to buy more of the Field and Streams. 

If you need to be mobile stick with aluminum Hawk, XOP, Lone Wolf, etc..


----------



## MossyHorns

Decker said:


> Xop weights in at 10lbs my retractable bow clip few ounces
> If I go saddle I wear it in and that may be a few pounds at most 5 with ropes and all
> 
> sticks weigh right around 2.3-.5 lbs a pieces I carry 3 usually with a aider
> 
> So I may come in at about 17 lbs at most with a Hang on
> 
> what summit climber you have? I haven’t seen one that light


Mine is about 18 years old. I believe it's a Cobra open shot, which weighs around 16lbs without extras. They don't make my exact one anymore, but they offer one similar. Mine has the sling type seat found on most other Summits and my platform may a little bigger.

https://www.summitstands.com/summit-openshot-climbing-treestand-mossy-oakr-camo


----------



## outdoorsaddict99

MossyHorns said:


> Mine is about 18 years old. I believe it's a Cobra open shot, which weighs around 16lbs without extras. They don't make my exact one anymore, but they offer one similar. Mine has the sling type seat found on most other Summits and my platform may a little bigger.
> 
> https://www.summitstands.com/summit-openshot-climbing-treestand-mossy-oakr-camo


I have a newer viper openshot, that weighs in right at 18.0 lbs after I added army surplus molle backpack straps. I added the new straps to compensate for added weight of all my camera gear being strapped to the climber


----------



## gills

Muddy Boss XL with the padded seat cushion


----------



## Martian

7x57 said:


> Saddles look to be popular, not for me at this stage of age


I am 69


----------



## thill

The most comfortable stand I’ve owned is a summit climber but I’ve found great comfort with a lone wolf assault and cut a bunch of weight. They’re also very quiet.


----------



## crwoutdoors

I bought a Field and Stream Overlook XL last year and I really enjoyed it. I can already tell its a well built ladder stand for the money. I'm even considering holding out until later in the season for some holiday sales and buying another.


----------



## 7x57

Martian said:


> I am 69


Good for you, glad you enjoy it. Really sure it's not for me though


----------



## Martian

7x57 said:


> Good for you, glad you enjoy it. Really sure it's not for me though


I do 
know the clock is ticking, and things will change. Good luck to you and hunt safe


----------



## TheLionsFan

I found Millenium hang-on stands to be my favorite. Easy to set up and comfortable.


----------



## Brian Berg

Millennium hang-ons. I really like my M150. Its almost too comfortable. I find myself nodding off sometimes. I'm trying out a M25 this year too. https://millenniumstands.com/portables-3/

I also have an old Summitt with the hanging seat and sidearms. It's another ultra-comfortable stand.


----------



## bowhunter1313

Lone wolf is very light....easy to set up..quiet...adjusts for crooked trees.....but not cheap.....but if u plan on being mobile.....pretty hard to beat


----------



## MossyHorns

bowhunter1313 said:


> Lone wolf is very light....easy to set up..quiet...adjusts for crooked trees.....but not cheap.....but if u plan on being mobile.....pretty hard to beat


My BIL has a Lone Wolf and it's not even remotely as comfortable as my Summit.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

I like summit , have climber open shot - I think ? 15 # works good, I'm on my 2nd one only for upgrade of new model, seat is thicker and flips up. During off season scouting and shed hunting I'm always scoping out climber trees. put em in memory bank for potential versatility during season.


----------



## Bowhunter2018

I just bought a muddy sky box deluxe ladder stand. When I put the round bar in the bottom of the seat. I can’t pull it far enough to get the bolt in. I was just wondering if anyone owns one of these. And what you did to get the bolt in.


----------



## U of M Fan

This my set up this year.


----------



## dpretired

I've got a Muddy "Boss Hawg" ladder stand that I bought a few years ago at Bass Pro. It's a one and a half man stand with a big foot platform that allows me plenty of room for my big snowmobile boots to rest on. Very comfortable to sit long periods of time in too. You can lean back without your head ever touching the tree and the front safety bar makes a good gun/crossbow rest for taking the weight of your weapon off you. Took a while to put it all together with all the nuts and bolts that came with it, and I had to enlist help putting it up against the tree, but once that was done it was great. Here's what it looked like back then in the Bass Pro catalog. I don't see this particular model for sale anymore for some reason.


----------



## Martian

this last year, i bought a saddle and really like it


----------



## peacemaker68

I have a few new Hawk Heliums I will be hunting out of this fall. They have been pretty easy and comfy for my backyard use this summer, excited to try them this season.


----------



## SleepingInTrees

On our private I think we have 10+ millenniums at this point, for the cost and comfort you cannot beat them.


----------



## Dan Jr

While setting up our new property a few years ago (and needing about 10+ stands), we bought several brands looking for a good deal. We have settled on the Field & Stream stands for a good balance of cost/performance.

Currently we have 7-8 F&S Timberline hang-ons - with adjustable seat angle and platform angle , you can get for $79 plus free delivery when they throw a Flash Sale.

We also have 3 Outpost XL ladders, which are very sturdy and comfortable. They are a bit pricier, but I think we got them for about $130-140 with free delivery.

All come with great instructions, hardware, and nice fits. When assembled side by side with a Big Dog or another budget brand, the frustration level is MUCH lower with the F&S.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

I just ordered the revised JX3 Hybrid “saddle”. It’s more like a lazy boy. Lol. Steep price, but you don’t need a platform or ring of steps like a traditional saddle. 

I have climbers and they are a real PITA to find a tree, cut branches as you go up, make noise...bulky and heavy. 

Check out this video of the JX3. Look at the comfort and range of motion he has:










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jstfish48162

API Grand Slam Lite Supreme Climber.
This is my second one (sold the first to my brother) and I have been using this/these stand(s) for 22 years.
Up until last year, 99.9% of my deer hunting has been on public land and I am not donating any stands to low-life thieves.
I have several 2-man ladder stands on the pieces of private property that I am fortunate to hunt, but there are times when I wanna be in the climber.


----------



## wildcoy73

going to try out the old dog retriever this year.
one of my favorite is an old man with a swivel seat.
but as I get older looking for more comfort as I find I stay out longer. 
I have been seeing more deer between 10am and 2 pm.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

